#  > Islam >  > Hadieth >  Check deze hadith.

## Conscious

Sahih Bukhari

Volume 3, Book 31, Number 120: 
Narrated Sahl: 

The Prophet said, "There is a gate in Paradise called Ar-Raiyan, and those who observe fasts will enter through it on the Day of Resurrection and none except them will enter through it. It will be said, 'Where are those who used to observe fasts?' They will get up, and none except them will enter through it. After their entry the gate will be closed and nobody will enter through it." 

Uitleg:Volgens deze hadith heeft Mohammed (sws) ooit verteld dat er een poort tot het paradijs is genaamd 'Ar-Raiyan'. Zij die vasten zullen op de dag van wederopstanding door deze poort het paradijs betreden en niemand anders.

----------


## Conscious

Dahih Bukhari

Volume 4, Book 54, Number 439: 
Narrated Abu Huraira: 

I heard the Prophet saying, "Who ever spends a couple (of objects) in Allah's cause, will be called by the Gatekeepers of Paradise who will say, "O so-and-so, come on!" Abu Bakr said, "Such a person will never perish or be miserable' The Prophet said, "I hope you will be among such person." 

Uitleg: Volgens deze hadith heeft Mohammed (sws) ooit gezegd dat eenieder die een paar objecten aan God's zaak wijdt door de wachters van het paradijs zal worden doorgelaten. (Opmerking: wederom een hadith die voorbij gaat aan de inhoud van de Koran met betrekking tot het bereiken van het paradijs.)

----------


## Conscious

Sahih Bukhari

Volume 7, Book 71, Number 592: 
Narrated Abu Huraira: 

I heard Allah's Apostle saying, "There is healing in black cumin for all diseases except death." 

Uitleg: Mohammed (sws) zou gezegd hebben dat zwarte komijn genezing voor alle ziektes, behalve de dood, bevat.

----------


## Conscious

Sahih Bukhari

Volume 1, Book 8, Number 387: 
Narrated Anas bin Malik: 

Allah's Apostle said, "I have been ordered to fight the people till they say: 'None has the right to be worshipped but Allah.' And if they say so, pray like our prayers, face our Qibla and slaughter as we slaughter, then their blood and property will be sacred to us and we will not interfere with them except legally and their reckoning will be with Allah." Narrated Maimun ibn Siyah that he asked Anas bin Malik, "O Abu Hamza! What makes the life and property of a person sacred?" He replied, "Whoever says, 'None has the right to be worshipped but Allah', faces our Qibla during the prayers, prays like us and eats our slaughtered animal, then he is a Muslim, and has got the same rights and obligations as other Muslims have." 

Uitleg: Mohammed zou gezegd hebben dat God hem de opdracht gegeven heeft niet Moslims te bevechten tot ze Moslims worden zoals hij dat was. (Opmerking: dit is wederom grof in tegenspraak met de Koran, 2:256. Volgens dit vers is er geen dwang in religie.)

----------


## Conscious

Sahih Bukhari

Volume 5, Book 58, Number 188: 
Narrated 'Amr bin Maimun: 

During the pre-lslamic period of ignorance I saw a she-monkey surrounded by a number of monkeys. They were all stoning it, because it had committed illegal sexual intercourse. I too, stoned it along with them. 


Uitleg: Ene Amr bin Maimun zag ooit in de pre-Islamitische periode een vrouwelijke aap gestenigd worden door andere apen omdat ze illegaal sexueel verkeer gehad had. Amr bin Maimun heeft vervolgens meegeholpen de aap te stenigen.

----------


## Conscious

Sahih Bukhari 

Volume 4, Book 54, Number 482: 
Narrated Abu Huraira: 

Allah's Apostle said, "The (Hell) Fire complained to its Lord saying, 'O my Lord! My different parts eat up each other.' So, He allowed it to take two breaths, one in the winter and the other in summer, and this is the reason for the severe heat and the bitter cold you find (in weather)." 

Uitleg: Het hellevuur zou klagen bij God en verantwoordelijk zijn voor de hitte in de zomer en de kou in de winter. (Opmerking: let op dat volgens de Koran 81:12 de hel nog helemaal niet bestaat! Er zijn veel hadith te vinden die over de hel spreken en aan dit feit voorbij gaan.)

----------


## Ikke4real

Ja en ?

----------


## Ridouan

> _Geplaatst door Conscious_ 
> *Sahih Bukhari 
> 
> Volume 4, Book 54, Number 482: 
> Narrated Abu Huraira: 
> 
> Allah's Apostle said, "The (Hell) Fire complained to its Lord saying, 'O my Lord! My different parts eat up each other.' So, He allowed it to take two breaths, one in the winter and the other in summer, and this is the reason for the severe heat and the bitter cold you find (in weather)." 
> 
> Uitleg: Het hellevuur zou klagen bij God en verantwoordelijk zijn voor de hitte in de zomer en de kou in de winter. (Opmerking: let op dat volgens de Koran 81:12 de hel nog helemaal niet bestaat! Er zijn veel hadith te vinden die over de hel spreken en aan dit feit voorbij gaan.)*


********
Lees de Koran zelf eens:

Kort lezing voor jou:

Bismillah Ira7mannie Ra7iem inna salatu wa salam 3ala ashraffiel Mursalien ama ba3d,

g ) Het Paradijs en de Hel. 

Beiden bestaan werkelijk, het Paradijs is voor Allah s.w.t zijn medestandes en de Hel voor Zijn s.w.t vijanden: 

Als jullie daartoe niet in staat zijn, en jullie zullen er nooit toe in staat zijn, vreest dan de Hel; haar brandstof bestaat uit mensen en stenen ( restanten van afgodsbeelden die gloeiend heet zijn ), ( zij is ) gereedgemaakt voor de ongelovigen.  

En geef ( O Mohammed ) goede tijdingen aan degenen die geloven en goede werken verrichten: dat er voor hen Tuinen ( in het Paradijs ) zijn waar onder door de rivieren stromen. Telkens wanneer hen daaruit een vrucht wordt gegeven als voorziening, zeggen zij: "Dit is waarmee wij vroeger zijn voorzien," en het soortgelijke zal hun gegeven worden en er zijn daarin reine echtgenoten voor hen, en zij zijn daarin eeuwig levenden.  

Sura Al Baqarah: 24 en 25 

De Hel en het Paradijs worden in de Koran steeds samen genoemd. Er wordt afschrikwekkend over de Hel gesproken en gelukzaligend over het Paradijs. Wij geloven stellig dat de Hel en het Paradijs al geschapen zijn en bestaan: 

Het Paradijs: 

En haast jullie naar de vergeving van jullie Heer en ( naar het ) Paradijs, dat net zo wijd is als de hemelen en de aarde, gereedgemaakt voor de Moettaqoen. Sura 3: 133 
 

De Hel:

Als jullie dan daartoe niet in staat zijn, en jullie zullen er nooit toe in staat zijn, vreest dan de Hel; haar brandstof bestaat uit mensen en stenen, ( zij is ) gereedgemaakt voor de ongelovigen. Sura 2: 24  

Lees goed 2 maal, gereedgemaakt !!!! Zijn dus al klaargemaakt.

*****
Nu over het aya dat jij aanhaalde:

Lees aub heel Sura 81: Het gaat over de Dag des Oordeels....

1. Wanneer de zon wordt omhuld, 

2. En wanneer de sterren dof worden, 

3. En wanneer de bergen verdwijnen, 

4. En wanneer de drachtige kamelen worden verlaten, 

5. En wanneer de dieren worden bijeengegaard, 

6. En wanneer de zeen worden geledigd, 

7. En wanneer de mensen worden verenigd, 

8. En wanneer er over het gedode kind (verantwoording) zal worden gevraagd 

9. Voor welke misdaad het gedood werd, 

10. En wanneer geschriften worden verspreid, 

11. En wanneer de Hemel wordt opengelegd, 

12. En wanneer de hel wordt ontstoken, 

13. En wanneer het paradijs nabij wordt gebracht, 

14. Dan zal ieder ziel weten wat zij heeft voorbereid. 

15. En Ik roep tot getuige datgene wat terugkeert, 

16. Zijn loop volgt en ondergaat, 

17. En de nacht wanneer deze heengaat. 

18. En de dageraad als deze aanbreekt. 

19. Dat is voorzeker de boodschap van een edele boodschapper, 

20. Vol van macht, bevestigd door de Heer van de Troon, 

21. Die gehoorzaamd moet worden en vertrouwenswaardig is. 

22. En uw metgezel is niet krankzinnig. 

23. En hij zag hem (Gabril) aan de heldere horizon. 

24. En hij is geen vrek wat het onzienlijke aangaat. 

25. En dit is niet het woord van Satan de vervloekte. 

26. Waarheen richt gij u dan? 

27. Dit is niets dan een vermaning voor de werelden. 

28. Voor hem onder u die oprecht wil wandelen. 

29. En gij zult niets willen behalve wat Allah wil, de Heer der Werelde

De Hel bestaat dus al, alleen vanaf de dag des Oordeels zal het viuur ontstoken worden, omdat de Hel dan gevuld wordt. Zeg maar net als je het gasfornuis aandoet en onstookt en het pas hoogzet als er iets op het gas fornuis gezet wordt !!! 

Over het spreken van de Hel:

50.30 Op die Dag zullen Wij tot de hel zeggen: "Zijt gij gevuld?" En zij zal antwoorden: "Is er nog iets?" 

Er is duidelijk geen sprake van tegenspraak, alleen van onkunde van de schrijver van het stuk. Ik behandelde alvast 1 hadieth om aan te tonen dat het puur insinueren is !!!!

Assalam 3ala man itabbal al houda

Ridouan

----------


## Conscious

> _Geplaatst door Ikke4real_ 
> *Ja en ?*


wat 'en'? Dit is Godslastering, dit is een belediging voor de porofeet (sws), dit is een schande voor de Islam.

Dit zijn hadith die onwaar zijn, hadith die tegenstrijdig zijn met de Koran, volgens Bukhari zou de profeet dit gezegd hebben.

Hoe kan een hadith, die tegenstrijdig is met de Koran, afkomstig zijn van de profeet (sws)?

----------


## Ikke4real

> _Geplaatst door Conscious_ 
> *
> 
> wat 'en'? Dit is Godslastering, dit is een belediging voor de porofeet (sws), dit is een schande voor de Islam.
> 
> Dit zijn hadith die onwaar zijn, hadith die tegenstrijdig zijn met de Koran, volgens Bukhari zou de profeet dit gezegd hebben.
> 
> Hoe kan een hadith, die tegenstrijdig is met de Koran, afkomstig zijn van de profeet (sws)?*


Je weet niet eens het verschil tussen prostitutie en tijdelijke huwelijk en dan je hier met Hadtieh teksten aan voorzien van je eigen conclusie  :lol:  

Man, schaam je!  :haha:

----------


## Conscious

> _Geplaatst door Ridouan_ 
> *
> 
> ********
> Lees de Koran zelf eens:
> 
> Kort lezing voor jou:
> 
> Bismillah Ira7mannie Ra7iem inna salatu wa salam 3ala ashraffiel Mursalien ama ba3d,
> ...


Onwetende, de hel bestaat nog niet, ik zal het je aantonen.

Reageer a.u.b ook op de andere hadith, je hebt niet eens op de totale inhoud van deze hadith gereageerd.

En vlucht niet, je misleidt alleen jezelf.

----------


## Conscious

> _Geplaatst door Ikke4real_ 
> *
> 
> Je weet niet eens het verschil tussen prostitutie en tijdelijke huwelijk en dan je hier met Hadtieh teksten aan voorzien van je eigen conclusie  
> 
> Man, schaam je! *


Wat een dwaas. 

Dit zijn de hadith, zoals je ze kunt lezen in Bukhari en Mouslim.

----------


## Ridouan

> _Geplaatst door Ridouan_ 
> *
> 
> ********
> Lees de Koran zelf eens:
> 
> Kort lezing voor jou:
> 
> Bismillah Ira7mannie Ra7iem inna salatu wa salam 3ala ashraffiel Mursalien ama ba3d,
> ...





> _Geplaatst door Conscious_ 
> *
> 
> Onwetende, de hel bestaat nog niet, ik zal het je aantonen.
> 
> Reageer a.u.b ook op de andere hadith, je hebt niet eens op de totale inhoud van deze hadith gereageerd.
> 
> En vlucht niet, je misleidt alleen jezelf.*


*****
Hihihihihihih, waar blijft je topic, toon maar aan waarop ik niet gereageerd heb....O ja, de andere hadieths...Maak eerst je topic....Aangezien ik met smacht wacht op jouw topic over hoe je bidt.......Ten tweede reageer maar over wdu, jhijab en islam vs Westen etc.
hahahahahahahahha

----------


## Ikke4real

> _Geplaatst door Conscious_ 
> *
> 
> Wat een dwaas. 
> 
> Dit zijn de hadith, zoals je ze kunt lezen in Bukhari en Mouslim.*


Dit is nu al de zoveelste keer dat ik deze goedkope retoriek hier voorbij zie komen, ik lig er niet wakker van. Ik kan ook wilderweg zonder moeite citaten uit de Koran plukken waarvan je denkt dat het tegenstrijdig is, maar dit komt slecht doordat mensen de we de achtergrond van de verzen en de reden van de neerdaling niet kennen. Dit kan geld net zo goed voor de Hadith.


Salaam

----------


## Ridouan

> _Geplaatst door Conscious_ 
> *
> 
> Wat een dwaas. 
> 
> Dit zijn de hadith, zoals je ze kunt lezen in Bukhari en Mouslim.*


Echt niet, staat dit er ook in ?

Uitleg: Het hellevuur zou klagen bij God en verantwoordelijk zijn voor de hitte in de zomer en de kou in de winter. (Opmerking: let op dat volgens de Koran 81:12 de hel nog helemaal niet bestaat! Er zijn veel hadith te vinden die over de hel spreken en aan dit feit voorbij gaan.) 

Once again your wrong....

----------


## Conscious

> _Geplaatst door Ridouan_ 
> *
> 
> *****
> Hihihihihihih, waar blijft je topic, toon maar aan waarop ik niet gereageerd heb....O ja, de andere hadieths...Maak eerst je topic....Aangezien ik met smacht wacht op jouw topic over hoe je bidt.......Ten tweede reageer maar over wdu, jhijab en islam vs Westen etc.
> hahahahahahahahha*


Je maakt er een spel van, je misleidt alleen jezelf.  :jammer:

----------


## Conscious

> _Geplaatst door Ridouan_ 
> *
> 
> Echt niet, staat dit er ook in ?
> 
> Uitleg: Het hellevuur zou klagen bij God en verantwoordelijk zijn voor de hitte in de zomer en de kou in de winter. (Opmerking: let op dat volgens de Koran 81:12 de hel nog helemaal niet bestaat! Er zijn veel hadith te vinden die over de hel spreken en aan dit feit voorbij gaan.) 
> 
> Once again your wrong....*


Luister idioot, ik heb geen tijd voor je stomme spelletjes. 

Er staat *Uitleg:* en *Opmerking:*.

----------


## Ridouan

> _Geplaatst door Conscious_ 
> *
> 
> Citaat: 
> Geplaatst door Conscious 
> 
> 
> Wat een dwaas. 
> 
> ...


******
Staan die erbij bij Muslim en Bucharie ?
Jij zei: "Dit zijn de hadith, zoals je ze kunt lezen in Bukhari en Mouslim. "

Ik heb Bucharie thuis.....uitleg staat er ook bij, maar niet die idiote van jou.....of je site buiten de Koran..... 

 :nl:   :haha:   :nl:   :haha:   :nl:   :haha:   :nl:  

Niet boos worden landgenoot  :nl:   :nl:   :nl:

----------


## Ridouan

> _Geplaatst door Conscious_ 
> * Citaat: 
> Geplaatst door Ridouan 
> 
> 
> *****
> Hihihihihihih, waar blijft je topic, toon maar aan waarop ik niet gereageerd heb....O ja, de andere hadieths...Maak eerst je topic....Aangezien ik met smacht wacht op jouw topic over hoe je bidt.......Ten tweede reageer maar over wdu, jhijab en islam vs Westen etc.
> hahahahahahahahha 
> 
> Je maakt er een spel van, je misleidt alleen jezelf. *



Jij bent een hypocriet die al1 discussieert over wat m uitkomt, dat is heel iets anders....Je wilde toch de waarheid ? Wannerr open je dat topic over salat ?

----------


## selima.el.adel

Geplaatst door Conscious 
Sahih Bukhari 

Volume 4, Book 54, Number 482: 
Narrated Abu Huraira: 

Allah's Apostle said, "The (Hell) Fire complained to its Lord saying, 'O my Lord! My different parts eat up each other.' So, He allowed it to take two breaths, one in the winter and the other in summer, and this is the reason for the severe heat and the bitter cold you find (in weather)." 

Uitleg: Het hellevuur zou klagen bij God en verantwoordelijk zijn voor de hitte in de zomer en de kou in de winter. (Opmerking: let op dat volgens de Koran 81:12 de hel nog helemaal niet bestaat! Er zijn veel hadith te vinden die over de hel spreken en aan dit feit voorbij gaan.) 


****Qor'aan 81 aya 12 daar staat dat de hel op de Dag van de Opstanding ontstoken zal worden, dat punt n

iets wat er nog niet is, zoals jou bewering is, kan dus niet ontstoken worden.

nu punt twee ik heb de boeken hier van Al-Buchari, wat is mij nu opgevallen aan jou engelse tekst van de Hadith is het volgende,

Er staat "Allah's Apostle said,"

Vreemd ik kan in de boeken die ik hier heb, alleen lezen dat de hadirh nooit zo beginnen, er staat namelijk altijd:

Allah's messenger said
of

the prophet said
of 

the prophet of Allah used to say
of 

Allah's messenger told me

Maar niet n hadith begint er in de boeken die ik heb met "Allah's apostle said"

zo werd hij (saws) ook niet genoemd, hij werd Profeet of boodschapper genoemd, het woord "apostel" is de christelijk benaming voor de gezellen van Isa (Jesus) dus wordt als dusdanig al niet eens door moslims gebruikt.

Dus waar jij die hadith vandaan hebt weet ik niet........ waarschijnlijk de een of andere vreemde site of zo.

----------


## Conscious

_Geplaatst door selima.el.adel_ 
Geplaatst door Conscious 
Sahih Bukhari 

Volume 4, Book 54, Number 482: 
Narrated Abu Huraira: 

Allah's Apostle said, "The (Hell) Fire complained to its Lord saying, 'O my Lord! My different parts eat up each other.' So, He allowed it to take two breaths, one in the winter and the other in summer, and this is the reason for the severe heat and the bitter cold you find (in weather)." 

Uitleg: Het hellevuur zou klagen bij God en verantwoordelijk zijn voor de hitte in de zomer en de kou in de winter. (Opmerking: let op dat volgens de Koran 81:12 de hel nog helemaal niet bestaat! Er zijn veel hadith te vinden die over de hel spreken en aan dit feit voorbij gaan.) 


****Qor'aan 81 aya 12 daar staat dat de hel op de Dag van de Opstanding ontstoken zal worden, dat punt n

iets wat er nog niet is, zoals jou bewering is, kan dus niet ontstoken worden.

***Lees de hadith, er wordt beweerd dat de hel al bestaat en het vuur ook.

nu punt twee ik heb de boeken hier van Al-Buchari, wat is mij nu opgevallen aan jou engelse tekst van de Hadith is het volgende,

Er staat "Allah's Apostle said,"

Vreemd ik kan in de boeken die ik hier heb, alleen lezen dat de hadirh nooit zo beginnen, er staat namelijk altijd:

Allah's messenger said
of

the prophet said
of 

the prophet of Allah used to say
of 

Allah's messenger told me

Maar niet n hadith begint er in de boeken die ik heb met "Allah's apostle said"

zo werd hij (saws) ook niet genoemd, hij werd Profeet of boodschapper genoemd, het woord "apostel" is de christelijk benaming voor de gezellen van Isa (Jesus) dus wordt als dusdanig al niet eens door moslims gebruikt.

Dus waar jij die hadith vandaan hebt weet ik niet........ waarschijnlijk de een of andere vreemde site of zo.

***Plaats de vertaling, zoals die staat in de boeken die jij hebt dan.

----------


## Ridouan

****Qor'aan 81 aya 12 daar staat dat de hel op de Dag van de Opstanding ontstoken zal worden, dat punt n

iets wat er nog niet is, zoals jou bewering is, kan dus niet ontstoken worden.

***Lees de hadith, er wordt beweerd dat de hel al bestaat en het vuur ook.

*****
Ja, maar jij beweerde van niet, m.a.w dan zou aya 81.12 volgens jou niet kloppen...Snap je ? Daarom klopt jouw stelling niet, en de hadieth wel....

----------


## selima.el.adel

In het boek dat ik heb, heb ik de hele avond gezocht 

"Sahh Al-Buchri"
van Imm Zain-ud-Din Ahmad bin Abdul-Latoef Az-Zabaidi
translated by
dr. Mohammad Muhsin Khn
Islamic University, Al-Madina Al-Munawwara (kingdom of Saudi Arabia)

de Hadith staat er niet in

Maar weet je wat doe de groeten aan Ahmad-Ghulam-Mirza jou geleerde

O ja en nog iets, geef je bron even ja

----------


## Conscious

> _Geplaatst door Ridouan_ 
> *****Qor'aan 81 aya 12 daar staat dat de hel op de Dag van de Opstanding ontstoken zal worden, dat punt n
> 
> iets wat er nog niet is, zoals jou bewering is, kan dus niet ontstoken worden.
> 
> ***Lees de hadith, er wordt beweerd dat de hel al bestaat en het vuur ook.
> 
> *****
> Ja, maar jij beweerde van niet, m.a.w dan zou aya 81.12 volgens jou niet kloppen...Snap je ? Daarom klopt jouw stelling niet, en de hadieth wel....*


Deze hadith klopt?

Deze hadith beweert dat de hel zorgt voor de hitte in de zomer en de kou in de winter, *de hel is al ontstoken volgens deze hadith*, maar volgens de Koran niet. Daarom kan deze hadith nooit kloppen.

Je raakt verwart in je eigen woordspelletjes.

----------


## Conscious

_Geplaatst door selima.el.adel_ 
In het boek dat ik heb, heb ik de hele avond gezocht 

"Sahh Al-Buchri"
van Imm Zain-ud-Din Ahmad bin Abdul-Latoef Az-Zabaidi
translated by
dr. Mohammad Muhsin Khn
Islamic University, Al-Madina Al-Munawwara (kingdom of Saudi Arabia)

de Hadith staat er niet in

****Geef de hadith, met hetzelfde nummer, die wel wordt gegeven.

Maar weet je wat doe de groeten aan Ahmad-Ghulam-Mirza jou geleerde

O ja en nog iets, geef je bron even ja 

****http://www.usc.edu/dept/MSA/fundamen...unnah/bukhari/

----------


## Ridouan

> _Geplaatst door Conscious_ 
> *
> 
> Citaat: 
> Geplaatst door Ridouan 
> ****Qor'aan 81 aya 12 daar staat dat de hel op de Dag van de Opstanding ontstoken zal worden, dat punt n
> 
> iets wat er nog niet is, zoals jou bewering is, kan dus niet ontstoken worden.
> 
> ...



Jammer dat je zo'n karakter hebt. Moge Allah swt je leidden. Dit was de aanleiding. Jij plaatste de hadieth, met de onderschrift:

Uitleg: Het hellevuur zou klagen bij God en verantwoordelijk zijn voor de hitte in de zomer en de kou in de winter. (Opmerking: let op dat volgens de Koran 81:12 de hel nog helemaal niet bestaat! Er zijn veel hadith te vinden die over de hel spreken en aan dit feit voorbij gaan.) 

Ik replyde:




> _Geplaatst door Ridouan_ 
> *
> 
> ********
> Lees de Koran zelf eens:
> 
> Kort lezing voor jou:
> 
> Bismillah Ira7mannie Ra7iem inna salatu wa salam 3ala ashraffiel Mursalien ama ba3d,
> ...


Jij stelde dat de Hel nog niet bestond en ik wel. Ik heb je er bewijs voor gegeven. Daarop was mn reply. Mijn laatste reply op
jou ging over het feit dat jij stelde: "Lees de hadith, er wordt beweerd dat de hel al bestaat en het vuur ook."

Ik heb je bewijs uit de Koran gegeven voor het bestaan van de Hel op dit moment. Waar ik je niet meer over hoor.

Nu je volgende qoute:

"*de hel is al ontstoken volgens deze hadith*, maar volgens de Koran niet. Daarom kan deze hadith nooit kloppen."

Het vuur bestaat ook en is er dus al lees de Koran maar:

74.31 En Wij hebben niets dan engelen tot wachters van het Vuur gemaakt. En Wij hebben hun getal niet vastgesteld, dan tot beproeving der ongelovigen, opdat wie het Boek is gegeven zekerheid mogen verkrijgen en dat de gelovigen in geloof mogen toenemen en opdat de mensen van het Boek en de gelovigen niet zullen twijfelen. En dat degenen in wier hart een ziekte is en degenen die ongelovig zijn, mogen zeggen: "Wat bedoelt Allah met deze gelijkenis?" Zo laat Allah dwalen wie Hij wil en leidt wie Hij wil. Niemand kent de legerscharen van uw Heer dan Hij. Dit is niets dan een vermaning voor de mensheid.  

2.24 Doch, indien gij het niet kunt doen - en gij zult het nimmer kunnen doen - wacht u dan voor het Vuur, dat voor de ongelovigen is bereid, welks brandstof mensen en stenen zign.  

3.131 En vreest het Vuur dat voor de ongelovigen is bereid.  

33.64 Allah heeft de ongelovigen zeker vervloekt en heeft een laaiend Vuur voor hen bereid. 

48.13 En voor degenen, die niet in Allah en Zijn boodschapper geloven hebben Wij voorzeker een laaiend Vuur bereid.  

*******
Jij stelde dat dit het bewijs was dat het Vuur nog niet ontstoken was:

81.12. En wanneer de hel wordt ontstoken,  

Het vuur zal ontstoken worden ja: Tot grotere volume:
Dat is terug te lezen in de Koran

67.5 En voorwaar, Wij hebben de naastbije hemel met lampen versierd, Wij hebben hem tot een middel gemaakt om de satans te verdrijven en voor hen hebben Wij de straf van het razende Vuur bereid. 

54.47 Voorzeker, de overtreders zullen in dwaling verkeren en zich in een vlammend Vuur bevinden.

104.4 Neen, hij zal zeker in het Verterende Vuur worden geworpen. 

104.5 En wat weet gij er van wat het verterende Vuur betekent? 

104.6 Het is het Vuur dat Allah heeft aan gewakkerd. 

Sub7an Allah, kijk hoe erg dat zal zijn !!!! Moge Allah swt ons behoeden tegen het vuur !!! Amien !!!!

----------


## Conscious

> _Geplaatst door Ridouan_ 
> *
> 
> Jij stelde dat de Hel nog niet bestond en ik wel. Ik heb je er bewijs voor gegeven. Daarop was mn reply. Mijn laatste reply op
> jou ging over het feit dat jij stelde: "Lees de hadith, er wordt beweerd dat de hel al bestaat en het vuur ook."
> 
> Ik heb je bewijs uit de Koran gegeven voor het bestaan van de Hel op dit moment. Waar ik je niet meer over hoor.
> 
> Nu je volgende qoute:
> ...


In de hadith kun je lezen dat het vuur al ontstoken is. In de Koran staat dat het vuur nog niet ontstoken is. 

Dus deze hadith kan niet kloppen.

----------


## Ridouan

Citaat: 
Geplaatst door Conscious 

Citaat: 
Geplaatst door Ridouan 
****Qor'aan 81 aya 12 daar staat dat de hel op de Dag van de Opstanding ontstoken zal worden, dat punt n

iets wat er nog niet is, zoals jou bewering is, kan dus niet ontstoken worden.

***Lees de hadith, er wordt beweerd dat de hel al bestaat en het vuur ook.

*****
Ja, maar jij beweerde van niet, m.a.w dan zou aya 81.12 volgens jou niet kloppen...Snap je ? Daarom klopt jouw stelling niet, en de hadieth wel.... 


Deze hadith klopt?

Deze hadith beweert dat de hel zorgt voor de hitte in de zomer en de kou in de winter, de hel is al ontstoken volgens deze hadith, maar volgens de Koran niet. Daarom kan deze hadith nooit kloppen.

Je raakt verwart in je eigen woordspelletjes. 

Jammer dat je zo'n karakter hebt. Moge Allah swt je leidden. Dit was de aanleiding. Jij plaatste de hadieth, met de onderschrift:

Uitleg: Het hellevuur zou klagen bij God en verantwoordelijk zijn voor de hitte in de zomer en de kou in de winter. (Opmerking: let op dat volgens de Koran 81:12 de hel nog helemaal niet bestaat! Er zijn veel hadith te vinden die over de hel spreken en aan dit feit voorbij gaan.) 

Ik replyde:

Citaat: 
Geplaatst door Ridouan 


********
Lees de Koran zelf eens:

Kort lezing voor jou:

Bismillah Ira7mannie Ra7iem inna salatu wa salam 3ala ashraffiel Mursalien ama ba3d,

g ) Het Paradijs en de Hel. 

Beiden bestaan werkelijk, het Paradijs is voor Allah s.w.t zijn medestandes en de Hel voor Zijn s.w.t vijanden: 

Als jullie daartoe niet in staat zijn, en jullie zullen er nooit toe in staat zijn, vreest dan de Hel; haar brandstof bestaat uit mensen en stenen ( restanten van afgodsbeelden die gloeiend heet zijn ), ( zij is ) gereedgemaakt voor de ongelovigen. 

En geef ( O Mohammed ) goede tijdingen aan degenen die geloven en goede werken verrichten: dat er voor hen Tuinen ( in het Paradijs ) zijn waar onder door de rivieren stromen. Telkens wanneer hen daaruit een vrucht wordt gegeven als voorziening, zeggen zij: "Dit is waarmee wij vroeger zijn voorzien," en het soortgelijke zal hun gegeven worden en er zijn daarin reine echtgenoten voor hen, en zij zijn daarin eeuwig levenden. 

Sura Al Baqarah: 24 en 25 

De Hel en het Paradijs worden in de Koran steeds samen genoemd. Er wordt afschrikwekkend over de Hel gesproken en gelukzaligend over het Paradijs. Wij geloven stellig dat de Hel en het Paradijs al geschapen zijn en bestaan: 

Het Paradijs: 

En haast jullie naar de vergeving van jullie Heer en ( naar het ) Paradijs, dat net zo wijd is als de hemelen en de aarde, gereedgemaakt voor de Moettaqoen. Sura 3: 133 


De Hel:

Als jullie dan daartoe niet in staat zijn, en jullie zullen er nooit toe in staat zijn, vreest dan de Hel; haar brandstof bestaat uit mensen en stenen, ( zij is ) gereedgemaakt voor de ongelovigen. Sura 2: 24 

Lees goed 2 maal, gereedgemaakt !!!! Zijn dus al klaargemaakt.

*****
Nu over het aya dat jij aanhaalde:

Lees aub heel Sura 81: Het gaat over de Dag des Oordeels....

1. Wanneer de zon wordt omhuld, 

2. En wanneer de sterren dof worden, 

3. En wanneer de bergen verdwijnen, 

4. En wanneer de drachtige kamelen worden verlaten, 

5. En wanneer de dieren worden bijeengegaard, 

6. En wanneer de zeen worden geledigd, 

7. En wanneer de mensen worden verenigd, 

8. En wanneer er over het gedode kind (verantwoording) zal worden gevraagd 

9. Voor welke misdaad het gedood werd, 

10. En wanneer geschriften worden verspreid, 

11. En wanneer de Hemel wordt opengelegd, 

12. En wanneer de hel wordt ontstoken, 

13. En wanneer het paradijs nabij wordt gebracht, 

14. Dan zal ieder ziel weten wat zij heeft voorbereid. 

15. En Ik roep tot getuige datgene wat terugkeert, 

16. Zijn loop volgt en ondergaat, 

17. En de nacht wanneer deze heengaat. 

18. En de dageraad als deze aanbreekt. 

19. Dat is voorzeker de boodschap van een edele boodschapper, 

20. Vol van macht, bevestigd door de Heer van de Troon, 

21. Die gehoorzaamd moet worden en vertrouwenswaardig is. 

22. En uw metgezel is niet krankzinnig. 

23. En hij zag hem (Gabril) aan de heldere horizon. 

24. En hij is geen vrek wat het onzienlijke aangaat. 

25. En dit is niet het woord van Satan de vervloekte. 

26. Waarheen richt gij u dan? 

27. Dit is niets dan een vermaning voor de werelden. 

28. Voor hem onder u die oprecht wil wandelen. 

29. En gij zult niets willen behalve wat Allah wil, de Heer der Werelde

De Hel bestaat dus al, alleen vanaf de dag des Oordeels zal het viuur ontstoken worden, omdat de Hel dan gevuld wordt. Zeg maar net als je het gasfornuis aandoet en onstookt en het pas hoogzet als er iets op het gas fornuis gezet wordt !!! 

Over het spreken van de Hel:

50.30 Op die Dag zullen Wij tot de hel zeggen: "Zijt gij gevuld?" En zij zal antwoorden: "Is er nog iets?" 

Er is duidelijk geen sprake van tegenspraak, alleen van onkunde van de schrijver van het stuk. Ik behandelde alvast 1 hadieth om aan te tonen dat het puur insinueren is !!!!

Assalam 3ala man itabbal al houda

Ridouan 




> _Geplaatst door Ridouan_ 
> *
> 
> Jij stelde dat de Hel nog niet bestond en ik wel. Ik heb je er bewijs voor gegeven. Daarop was mn reply. Mijn laatste reply op
> jou ging over het feit dat jij stelde: "Lees de hadith, er wordt beweerd dat de hel al bestaat en het vuur ook."
> 
> Ik heb je bewijs uit de Koran gegeven voor het bestaan van de Hel op dit moment. Waar ik je niet meer over hoor.
> 
> Nu je volgende qoute:
> ...



Na gelogen te hebben over dat je de bron puur pakte ( je verdraaide de bron met je commentaar), dat de Hel niet bestond ( wat ik met bewijs uit de Koran aantoonde van wel ), toen bestond het vuur niet ( wederom bewijs uit de Koran gegeven ), ga je nu over op de hadieth dat het vuur al ontstoken is:




> _Geplaatst door Conscious_ 
> *
> In de hadith kun je lezen dat het vuur al ontstoken is. In de Koran staat dat het vuur nog niet ontstoken is. 
> 
> Dus deze hadith kan niet kloppen.*


De hadieth stelt dat:

Sahih Bukhari 

Volume 4, Book 54, Number 482: 
Narrated Abu Huraira: 

Allah's Apostle said, "The (Hell) Fire complained to its Lord saying, 'O my Lord! My different parts eat up each other.' So, He allowed it to take two breaths, one in the winter and the other in summer, and this is the reason for the severe heat and the bitter cold you find (in weather)." 
 

M.a.w het vuur klaagde, terwijl ik heb aangetoond dat het vuur al bestaat........Draai maar. Het vuur zal ontstoken worden ja, naar grotere hoogten....... 

Nog iets het Paradijs bestaat al met zijn rivieren etc. En de Hel ook, dan is het logisch dat het vuur ook al geschapen is....

----------


## Conscious

De hel bestaat nog niet.

Als je toch bezig bent met het rechtpraten van deze hadith, reageer dan ook op de andere hadith die ik geplaatst heb. Anders ben je wel erg hypocriet bezig.

----------


## Ridouan

> _Geplaatst door Conscious_ 
> *De hel bestaat nog niet.
> 
> Als je toch bezig bent met het rechtpraten van deze hadith, reageer dan ook op de andere hadith die ik geplaatst heb. Anders ben je wel erg hypocriet bezig.*



Je blijft draaien, beter dan ziet iedereen het:

 g ) Het Paradijs en de Hel. 

Beiden bestaan werkelijk, het Paradijs is voor Allah s.w.t zijn medestandes en de Hel voor Zijn s.w.t vijanden: 

Als jullie daartoe niet in staat zijn, en jullie zullen er nooit toe in staat zijn, vreest dan de Hel; haar brandstof bestaat uit mensen en stenen ( restanten van afgodsbeelden die gloeiend heet zijn ), ( zij is ) gereedgemaakt voor de ongelovigen. 

En geef ( O Mohammed ) goede tijdingen aan degenen die geloven en goede werken verrichten: dat er voor hen Tuinen ( in het Paradijs ) zijn waar onder door de rivieren stromen. Telkens wanneer hen daaruit een vrucht wordt gegeven als voorziening, zeggen zij: "Dit is waarmee wij vroeger zijn voorzien," en het soortgelijke zal hun gegeven worden en er zijn daarin reine echtgenoten voor hen, en zij zijn daarin eeuwig levenden. 
 

Kun je aub reageren op je salat topic, wudu topic, islam vs Westen, hijab topic etc.

Ik zal morgen insha Allah weer op een hadieth reageren...

Discussieer aub eerlijk, dit is schandalig, lees t eens terug van Hel, naar Vuur, naar ontstoken en weer terug naar Hel......Ik wordt er duizelig van...De bewijzen staan in mn stukje, Hel en Vuur.....

Slaap lekker

----------


## Conscious

> _Geplaatst door Ridouan_ 
> *
> 
> Ik zal morgen insha Allah weer op een hadieth reageren...
> 
> *


Reageer op alle hadith die hier op dit prikbord zijn geplaatst, ook op hadith die door andere prikkers zijn geplaatst.

----------


## Ridouan

> _Geplaatst door Conscious_ 
> *
> Citaat: 
> Geplaatst door Ridouan 
> 
> Ik zal morgen insha Allah weer op een hadieth reageren...
> 
> Reageer op alle hadith die hier op dit prikbord zijn geplaatst, ook op hadith die door andere prikkers zijn geplaatst.*


******
Agi, ik ben geen geleerde ik doe mn best, over deze zijn we het eens  :nl:  . Aanvullende info:

Het Paradijs is al geschapen en klaar: 

De beschrijving van het Paradijs dat aan de Moettaqoen beloofd is: er stromen rivieren onderdoor, de vruchten erin zijn onuitputtelijk en haar schaduw ook. Dat is de eindbestemming van degenen die ( Allah ) vrezen. En de eindbestemming van de ongelovigen is de Hel. Sura 13: 35 

Ik beloof je ik zal mn best doen....

----------


## Femme Fatale

> _Geplaatst door Conscious_ 
> *Sahih Bukhari
> 
> Volume 1, Book 8, Number 387: 
> Narrated Anas bin Malik: 
> 
> Allah's Apostle said, "I have been ordered to fight the people till they say: 'None has the right to be worshipped but Allah.' And if they say so, pray like our prayers, face our Qibla and slaughter as we slaughter, then their blood and property will be sacred to us and we will not interfere with them except legally and their reckoning will be with Allah." Narrated Maimun ibn Siyah that he asked Anas bin Malik, "O Abu Hamza! What makes the life and property of a person sacred?" He replied, "Whoever says, 'None has the right to be worshipped but Allah', faces our Qibla during the prayers, prays like us and eats our slaughtered animal, then he is a Muslim, and has got the same rights and obligations as other Muslims have." 
> 
> Uitleg: Mohammed zou gezegd hebben dat God hem de opdracht gegeven heeft niet Moslims te bevechten tot ze Moslims worden zoals hij dat was. (Opmerking: dit is wederom grof in tegenspraak met de Koran, 2:256. Volgens dit vers is er geen dwang in religie.) *


Ja, daar dacht je ff slim mee te zijn, nou dacht het even niet, weet je waar deze hadiths over gaat, over de oorlogen waarin onze Profeet (saws) in heeft meegevochten..
Al die slagen (de slag bij Uhud for example) die hij heeft meegemaakt, daarin is het voor heb geboden (Jihad) om de mensen te bevechten totdat ze getuigden dat ze in Allah geloofden, dan mocht hij ze niet meer bevechten...
Het gaat niet over elke niet-moslim te bevechten die je maar tegen komt zoals jij blijkt te insinueren en ons tot dwaling wou brengen..

Maar weet je, de sekte-leden (om jou woorden te gebruiken) hebben nog enigszins kennis weet je...

----------


## Femme Fatale

> _Geplaatst door Conscious_ 
> *
> 
> Onwetende, de hel bestaat nog niet, ik zal het je aantonen.
> *


Surah Al-Humazah..

104:6 Het is het Vuur dat Allah heeft aangewakkerd..

De algehele surah ter verduidelijking:

_In naam van Allah, de Barmhartige, de Genadevolle. 

1. Wee iedere leugenaar en lasteraar! 

2. Die rijkdommen verzamelt en deze telt, 

3. Denkende dat zijn schatten hem voor eeuwig zullen behouden. 

4. Neen, hij zal zeker in het Verterende Vuur worden geworpen. 

5. En wat weet gij er van wat het verterende Vuur betekent? 

6. Het is het Vuur dat Allah heeft aan gewakkerd. 

7. Dat boven de harten zal opstijgen. 

8. Voorwaar het zal hen omsluiten 

9. In uitgestrekte rijen van zuilen._

Allah (swt) heeft het vuur voorbereid en aangewakkerd maar het zijn brandstof zullen mensen en stenen zijn en het vuur zal dus pas gevoed worden op Qiyamma..

----------


## Ridouan

> _Geplaatst door Femme Fatale_ 
> *
> 
> Surah Al-Humazah..
> 
> 104:6 Het is het Vuur dat Allah heeft aangewakkerd..
> 
> De algehele surah ter verduidelijking:
> 
> ...


  :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:  

Jazak Allahoe ghairan !!!!!!!!!!!!  :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:

----------


## [email protected]

Kicke!!!  :grote grijns:   :duim:

----------


## selima.el.adel

Jazak Allahoe ghairan!!!!!!!!!!!!  :duim:  

Femme Fatale  :zweep:  conscious

----------


## Ridouan

Sahih Bukhari

Volume 5, Book 58, Number 188: 
Narrated 'Amr bin Maimun: 

During the pre-lslamic period of ignorance I saw a she-monkey surrounded by a number of monkeys. They were all stoning it, because it had committed illegal sexual intercourse. I too, stoned it along with them. 


Uitleg: Ene Amr bin Maimun zag ooit in de pre-Islamitische periode een vrouwelijke aap gestenigd worden door andere apen omdat ze illegaal sexueel verkeer gehad had. Amr bin Maimun heeft vervolgens meegeholpen de aap te stenigen.

*******
Allereerst was dit tijdens de Jahiliya periode, dus heeft dit niet met wetgeving te maken voor ons.

Wat wordt er dan met de hadieth bedoeld ? Het heeft een figuurlijke betekenis. 

Dieren hebben een instinct en driften en wij als mensen hebben van Allah swt ons intelect gekregen. Sub7an Allah. Apen stenigen al bij illegale gemeenschap: overspel. Laat staan wij, mer ons intelect. Je kunt zien hoe erg overspel is bij dieren, laat staan bij mensen !!!!!!!

----------


## adib

> _Geplaatst door Conscious_
> *Plaats de vertaling, zoals die staat in de boeken die jij hebt dan.*


Nee nee nee nee nee nee nee!
Ze vraagt om een bronvermelding, dus willen we een bronvermelding!

Adib

----------


## Femme Fatale

> _Geplaatst door Ridouan_ 
> *
> 
>           
> 
> Jazak Allahoe ghairan !!!!!!!!!!!!     *





> _Geplaatst door [email protected]_
> Kick Ass!!!






> _ Geplaatst door Selima.El.Adel_
> Jazak Allahoe ghairan!!!!!!!!!!!! 
> 
> Femme Fatale conscious


Ik deed alleen wat een moslim behort te doen... :blozen:  :blozen:  :blozen:  :blozen: 

Djazzakallah ou gairan broeders en zusters, ga vooral zo door!!

Ik houd van jullie omwille van Allah (swt),

Jullie zuster in Islam,

Seloua

----------


## selima.el.adel

> _Geplaatst door Conscious_ 
> *Geplaatst door selima.el.adel 
> In het boek dat ik heb, heb ik de hele avond gezocht 
> 
> "Sahh Al-Buchri"
> van Imm Zain-ud-Din Ahmad bin Abdul-Latoef Az-Zabaidi
> translated by
> dr. Mohammad Muhsin Khn
> Islamic University, Al-Madina Al-Munawwara (kingdom of Saudi Arabia)
> ...



http://www.usc.edu/dept/MSA/fundamen...sunnah/bukhari

Dus hier halen jullie de Hadith vandaan, nou fraai hoor, zal nu even laten zien dat er geen reet klopt van de vertalingen. iets waarvoor ik al zo lang heb gewaarschuwd,

Dit is wat er op die site staat die conscious opgeeft als bron:

Volume 4, Book 54, Number 499: 
Narrated 'Abdullah bin 'Umar: 

"I saw Allah's Apostle pointing towards the east saying, "Lo! Afflictions will verily emerge hence; afflictions will verily emerge hence where the (side of the head of) Satan appears." 


En dit is wat ik uit mijn boek haal, hetzelfde boek wat de site die jij gebruikt claimt te gebruiken, namelijk dit boek:

"Sahh Al-Buchri"
van Imm Zain-ud-Din Ahmad bin Abdul-Latoef Az-Zabaidi
translated by
dr. Mohammad Muhsin Khn
Islamic University, Al-Madina Al-Munawwara (kingdom of Saudi Arabia)

nu dezelfde Hadith uit datzelfde boek (mijn boek met dezelfde titel), translated by dr. Mohammad Muhsin Khn en wat staat daar:

"Narrated 'Abdullh bin 'Umar: I saw Allh 's Messenger pointing towards the east saying, "Look! There will be Al-Fitnah (trial, afflicction etc).Surely Al-Fitnah (trail or affliction etc) wil emerge from there where the side of the head of Satan comes out."

vreemd hetzelfde boek claimen ze te gebruiken, en toch is de vertaling anders!!! VREEMD HOOR!!!!

Tis maar dat je het ff weet conscious.
Als je nog meer bewijzen wil kan het hoor. Maar zo niet, laat je dan maar lekker gek maken door die monotesten site, die jou van alles proberen wijs te maken.

nog een bijkomstigheid is dat de site waar jij die hadith vandaan haalt, een waarschuwing staat, maar ook dat heb ik al zo vaak gezegd hier op het forum verleden jaar al, wat voor de verwerpers van de hadith een reden was om mij een manipulatieve slang te noemen hahahahaha en de rest van de beledigen.

Warning (especially for Muslims)

but there is a real danger that Muslims will fall under the impression that owning a book or having a database is equivalent to being a scholar of ahadeeth. This is a great fallacy. Therefore, we would like to warn you that this database is merely a tool, and not a substitute for learning, much less scholarship in Islam.

----------


## Joesoef

> _Geplaatst door selima.el.adel_ 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> En dit is wat ik uit mijn boek haal, hetzelfde boek wat de site die jij gebruikt claimt te gebruiken, namelijk dit boek:
> 
> 
> Warning (especially for Muslims)
> ...



Ieder boek betreffende de hadiths met daarin een vertaling heeft in de colofoon ook een waarschuwing zoals op de bewuste, door jou gehekelde, site.

Alleen wat er met de betreffende boeken het geval is is dat zij net als de Koran een uitleg bevatten hoe je het een en ander moet lezen. En altijd weer het kinderachtige verhaal dat alleen een geleerde mag aangeven hoe het een en ander uitgelegd moet worden.

Dat maakt ook elke volger van de sounna een super conformist.

----------


## selima.el.adel

> _Geplaatst door Joesoef_ 
> *
> 
> 
> Ieder boek betreffende de hadiths met daarin een vertaling heeft in de colofoon ook een waarschuwing zoals op de bewuste, door jou gehekelde, site.
> 
> Alleen wat er met de betreffende boeken het geval is is dat zij net als de Koran een uitleg bevatten hoe je het een en ander moet lezen. En altijd weer het kinderachtige verhaal dat alleen een geleerde mag aangeven hoe het een en ander uitgelegd moet worden.
> 
> Dat maakt ook elke volger van de sounna een super conformist.*



hahahahahaha ja jij zal niet rageren h dwarf die je bent, in het boek zelf staat er geen waarschuwing hoor,

maar wel op die site waar jullie je hadith vandaan halen, en waar ze beweren hetzelfde boek te gebruiken

maar daar ga je niet op in natuurlijk h, verklaar het maar eens, hoe dat nu toch kan dat twee hadith met hetzelfde boek-nummer en zelfde Hadith-nummer toch verschillend zijn in vertaling. Moet je nog meer voorbeelden,...... kan hoor heb er genoeg voor je

----------


## Tarzan

> _Geplaatst door Ridouan_ 
> *
> 
> Dieren hebben een instinct en driften en wij als mensen hebben van Allah swt ons intelect gekregen. Sub7an Allah. Apen stenigen al bij illegale gemeenschap: overspel. Laat staan wij, mer ons intelect. Je kunt zien hoe erg overspel is bij dieren, laat staan bij mensen !!!!!!!*



Mensen staan boven de dieren. Mensen hebben een intelect, kunnen communiceren, overleggen, afspraken maken en rationeel denken.

Met dat gestenig plaats je de mens geheel onder aan de lijn, nog lager dan de dieren.

----------


## Joesoef

> _Geplaatst door selima.el.adel_ 
> *maar daar ga je niet op in natuurlijk h, verklaar het maar eens, hoe dat nu toch kan dat twee hadith met hetzelfde boek-nummer en zelfde Hadith-nummer toch verschillend zijn in vertaling. Moet je nog meer voorbeelden,...... kan hoor heb er genoeg voor je*


Ik zou zeggen ga je gang met je voorbeelden. Beter nog, begin een eigen website met een Koran die volgens jou klopt en de vertaalde hadiths die volgens jou klopt.

Maar je snapt er de ballen van. Wie zegt jou dat de vertaling die jij in je bezit hebt wel klopt? Misschiem is die vertaling van jou wel een grof leugen. Waarschijnlijker is dat de betreffende vertaling door de ene of andere sjeik wordt uitgelegd. Een interpretatie die verschild al naar gelang de heerser waar de sjeik onder valt verlangt. Vandaar dat ik het ook niet zo heb op die interpretaties.

Een geleerde om de Koran uit te leggen, een geleerde om de hadiths te verklaren......... Mooie boel. Hou het volk dom en laat ze vertrouwen op de "geleerden". Demagogie!

Hadiths zijn bedacht om het volk te manipuleren. Wat dat betreft zijn ze in dat doel redelijk geslaagd.

Met de grtn en zo........

----------


## selima.el.adel

> _Geplaatst door Joesoef_ 
> *
> 
> Ik zou zeggen ga je gang met je voorbeelden. Beter nog, begin een eigen website met een Koran die volgens jou klopt en de vertaalde hadiths die volgens jou klopt.
> 
> *****hahahahahaha misschien heb ik die allang, alleen voor mij een weet, voor jou een vraag,..... niemand weet, behalve insiders, 
> 
> 
> Maar je snapt er de ballen van. Wie zegt jou dat de vertaling die jij in je bezit hebt wel klopt? Misschiem is die vertaling van jou wel een grof leugen. 
> ...



hahahahahahahahahaaha wat ben jij dom zeg

die site van jullie waar jullie de hadith vandaan halen gebruiken dit boek (bron)

"Sahh Al-Buchri"
van Imm Zain-ud-Din Ahmad bin Abdul-Latoef Az-Zabaidi
translated by
dr. Mohammad Muhsin Khn
Islamic University, Al-Madina Al-Munawwara (kingdom of Saudi Arabia)


en ik selima gebruik ook deze bron, maar dan uit het boek dat ik zelf in bezit heb.

"Sahh Al-Buchri"
van Imm Zain-ud-Din Ahmad bin Abdul-Latoef Az-Zabaidi
translated by
dr. Mohammad Muhsin Khn
Islamic University, Al-Madina Al-Munawwara (kingdom of Saudi Arabia)


er staat bij die site deze vertaling


Volume 4, Book 54, Number 499: 

Narrated 'Abdullah bin 'Umar: 

"I saw Allah's Apostle pointing towards the east saying, "Lo! Afflictions will verily emerge hence; afflictions will verily emerge hence where the (side of the head of) Satan appears." 


en in het boek bij mij, (waarvan die site claimt dezelfde bron te gebruiken) deze vertaling

Volume 4, Book 54, Number 499:

"Narrated 'Abdullh bin 'Umar: 

"I saw Allh 's Messenger pointing towards the east saying, "Look! There will be Al-Fitnah (trial, afflicction etc).Surely Al-Fitnah (trail or affliction etc) wil emerge from there where the side of the head of Satan comes out."

leg dat maar eens uit.............draaikont

----------

